# Various questions about wind instruments in general



## Manok

I briefly picked up the clarinet because my mom used to play it in high school and still had hers, but it didn't take, so I kind of understand that instrument a little, but I am by no means a master, or know enough about it to write well for it. So, I've been mainly paying attention to when wind instruments are used and for the length of time at any given point of a work, which often doesn't seem to be very much. Assuming no special techniques are used what is a comfortable length of time to make a note? Are there any special requirements to know about for the more common wind instruments? I'm looking for things that might not be obvious to someone who doesn't play a wind instrument.


----------



## R3PL4Y

For brass instruments, it is easier to hold longer notes in the middle range of the instrument, because high notes require more air, as do lower notes. Try not to write notes that are too long for brass players in these ranges, but if you must you can.


----------

